# Dec 15 Sheepshead Tybee



## allaroundfishin (Dec 16, 2007)

Met up with a few other Kayakers for some sheepshead action. Two went chasing reds and trout and 4 of us ended up catching a ton of short sheepies. A few keepers and a few trash fish. Water was clean and clear. Around noon the rain moved in and we left.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice Nick.


----------



## fishdog (Dec 18, 2007)

Are you using shrimp or fiddlers?


----------



## allaroundfishin (Dec 18, 2007)

Fiddlers


----------

